
Show HN: Vivafit: AI Fitness Coach - maslou_nastya
https://vivafit.app/
======
maslou_nastya
Vivafit is a fitness app based on AI-technologies which replaces workouts with
a personal trainer. The camera analyzes all the movements during the exercises
and adjust them if necessary.

~~~
blensor
I've developed an open source VR workout game that tries to provide a full
body workout, but one thing I am missing is an external view of the player to
adjust their exercise if it is not done correctly.

It looks like Vivafit could be that companion that could do that.

Any interest in working together?

The game is called VRWorkout and currently available for free on Sidequest but
PC VR is coming soon

[https://vrworkout.at](https://vrworkout.at)

